# بيان بمقاسات جميع معدات المسابح swimming pool equipment



## mohamed mech (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعاً
أرسل اليكم المهندس عادل ابراهيم شحاته ( عادل ابراهيم 60 ) سلاماً مصحوباً بملف للاختيار معدات المسابح

بيان بمقاسات جميع معدات المسابح

 swimming pool equipment

نأمل التحميل و الدعاء له و لاهله جميعاً بالمغفرة و سعادة الدنيا و الاخرة​


----------



## magdygamal_8 (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
هل ممكن توافينا ببعض التفصيلات والشرح للمصطلحات المكتوبة في الملف
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (12 يناير 2011)

توضيح للمصطلحات الموجودة بالملف:
الاسكيمر: عبارة عن صندوق pvc يتم تركيبه على احد أضلاع المسبح، وهو يعمل على قشط الأوساخ من على وجه المسبح ليتم تجميعها في سلة موجودة داخل الاسكيمر.

الدفاعات: هي مخارج المياه من المضخة إلأى داخل المسبح وأحياناً تسمى الصبابات.

المكانس: هي الفتحات التي يتم عمل فاكيوم للمسبح منها.

صفاية الأرضية: هي صفاية بقاع المسبح ليتم تفريغ المسبح منها أو عمل غسيل عكسي للفلتر


----------



## thaeribrahem (12 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## mohamed mech (12 يناير 2011)

الله ينور عليك يا هندسة


----------



## الدكة (12 يناير 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## appess (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله فيك و فيه و في المسلمين أجمعين


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يناير 2011)

ماشاء الله عليك مهندس عادل 
اضافة مطلوبة بشدة 
جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك لكم و زادكم من فضله تعالي 
انتم و الزميل الكريم محمد ميكانيك


----------



## zanitty (13 يناير 2011)

جزا الله عنا صاحب الملفات و الوسيط الذى قام برفعها كل خير
ليس غريبا على كليهما ما فعلا


----------



## اسامة اشرى (16 يناير 2011)

الله ينور


----------



## aati badri (18 يناير 2011)

موقع هدية
لصاحبي الهدية

*http://www.masterpoolsguild.com/*​


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (18 يناير 2011)

جزاكم ربي كل خير جميعا


----------



## ايوعقل (13 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايوعقل (13 أكتوبر 2012)

بيان بمقاسات جميع معدات المسابح​


----------



## ايوعقل (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*اللهم انت ثقتي في كل كربة ورجائي في كل شدة وانت لي في كل امر*


----------



## ايوعقل (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم ربي كل خير جميعا​


----------



## ايوعقل (13 أكتوبر 2012)

بيان بمقاسات جميع معدات المسابح​المهندسين العرب


----------



## ايوعقل (13 أكتوبر 2012)

نشر المعرفة الهندسية وتقديم كل ما له فائدة


----------



## ايوعقل (13 أكتوبر 2012)

تطوير قسم الهندسة الكهربائية​


----------



## ايوعقل (13 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك لك أخى الكريم​


----------



## ايوعقل (13 أكتوبر 2012)

وفوقَ كلِّ ذى علم ٍعليم ​


----------



## ايوعقل (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*حياك الله استاذنا الغالي *


----------



## ايوعقل (13 أكتوبر 2012)

بيان بمقاسات جميع معدات المسابح​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

:30:مشكوووووووووور​:30:
:30:وجزاك الله خيرا​:30:​


----------



## حمدي النمر (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع جداوجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (31 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## sang (22 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## heguehm (17 نوفمبر 2018)

جزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## alaahanafy (17 نوفمبر 2018)

مشكور


----------



## thebigcaptin (3 ديسمبر 2018)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## moaied (20 أكتوبر 2019)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## noreldin2000 (20 نوفمبر 2019)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

